# union atlas vs. union force



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride the Force and the Atlas SL. What do you want to know? You can search old threads too.


----------



## boarderbud (Jan 24, 2012)

i have also rode the forces and feel that with the ankle strap being slim like the contacts there is too much flex for charging fast and uneven terrain. i guess im just looking for a comparison on how the bindings feel.do you notice a difference with the ankle strap on the atlas?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Atlas strap has a little larger profile, stiffness wise they feel about the same, but I ride a pretty stiff boot, so I may not be able to tell the difference because of that. I've found the Union ankle straps to be on the more responsive side compared to other bindings, although there are some stiffer, like Rides.

I'd also recommend a few clicks of forward lean while charging if you find the ankle strap isn't responsive enough. The force are a freestyle binding so the highback isn't very angled, which compromises it's all mtn performance. But you'll find that with all bindings.

Edit: Mind you I haven't ridden the Atlas, only the SL which has a stiffer highback and baseplate, and I'm assuming the Atlas uses the same asym strap the SL does. It appears they do, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------

